# What guitar do you play onboard?



## This Old Sailboat (May 21, 2013)

The existing threads here about guitars onboard are getting old and not specific to this question. Sailing and playing guitar go well together. When at anchor, I mean. But hey, if you can play and tack at the same time, let's hear about it.

For an acoustic guitar, I play mostly fingerstyle on a Taylor 812ce. But I'm thinking of getting a Taylor Baby to take on the boat since space is such a premium and I don't want to fret over the guitar getting mistreated or stolen (pun intended).










So this thread is something of a poll:

If you have a guitar onboard, what is it and what style music do you play on the water?


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

Seagull, what else?


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

I play classical guitar (Fernando Sor, Tarrega, Issac Ibeniz, etc) so my guitars have a Spanish flavor... here is my Cordoba C7 Cedar/Indian rosewood guitar.... great sound and the guitar I use on the boat.










This guitar is my Garcia 1972 1A which is the same as a Jose Ramirez 1A guitar... same sound, woods, build construction. I use this one for more concert playing since it projects quite loud...










I have 1/2 a dozen more guitars of various grades I've collected including a Modesto Borreguero guitar and a Concert Vincente Tatay guitar from the 1970's... beautiful guitar!


----------



## This Old Sailboat (May 21, 2013)

CloseCall,
Doh! Of course. Don't let its namesake give you a signature on it.

GuitarGuy56,
Very cool. I've been tempted to get a nylon string for my next guitar. For certain styles, nothing else emotes quite like them.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

This Old Sailboat said:


> GuitarGuy56,
> Very cool. I've been tempted to get a nylon string for my next guitar. For certain styles, nothing else emotes quite like them.


I've had several steel string guitars and sold them for the nylon guitars... truly love the mellow Spanish tones when playing Cavatina, or Romanza, or one of Issac Ibeniz Spanish Suites.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

This one:

Blackbird Guitars | Rider Steel String | Carbon Fiber Steel String Travel Guitar


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

I keep a Martin LXM on-board... Stays in tune, virtually unaffected by high humidity and sounds somewhat decent for a small guitar... Had a Baby Taylor first but it was very thin sounding and it hated the marine environment/high humidity...


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Maine Sail said:


> I keep a Martin LXM on-board... Stays in tune, virtually unaffected by high humidity and sounds somewhat decent for a small guitar... Had a Baby Taylor first but it was very thin sounding and it hated the marine environment/high humidity...


What do you play on your Martin...Folk, Blues, Pop, instrumental...? Picture of the guitar would be nice...


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

My plain vanilla Fender CD-100 (laminate top) resides onboard all season. I picked thru nearly 20 of them 'till I foundthenright one . THAT exercise was to have a 6 that "rang" like my 12. Result was a guitar thatt has good resonation and plays well. $179 @discounted sale nprice and I don;lt n need to worry about it. 
It ain't all that purty; but, neither am I 
I tend to '60s folk/pop w/some ventures into later stuff. CSN+/-Y, Lightfoot, etc.. Even penned our own signature boat ditty; "Piracy" that's quite a bit of fun!


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

guitarguy56 said:


> What do you play on your Martin...Folk, Blues, Pop, instrumental...? Picture of the guitar would be nice...












I mostly play folk, bluegrass and anything that suits my mood.. I am just a flat picker..

I used to have a really nice collection of acoustic guitars, Martin (D-18GE & 000), Santa Cruz (Tony Rice Pro and an OM (flamed Koa and German Spruce top), Larivee (OM), Collings (slope shoulder D mahogany & German Spruce), but living on the coast was wreaking havoc on them....

I now play a customized Blueridge D-18 style (Mahogany & Adirondack). And a rosewood/Englemann dreadnaught built by a friend who is a Luthier. I also have my LXM for the boat.

The one I really hated to part with was my Martin D-18GE or (Golden Era) pre-war replica but I was doing my nice guitars no justice by keeping them in such a volatile environment.... The D-18GE sounded simply amazing, like it had just popped out of 1935....! The nice thing about nice guitars is I sold every one of them for more than I paid....


----------



## This Old Sailboat (May 21, 2013)

Capecodda,
The Blackbird is intriguing. I'd like play one someday. Reminds me of the Parker Fly. It's fun to see innovations like these alonside the enduring classic designs.

Maine Sail,
I'm glad I don't live on the East coast for the sake of my guitars! Around here, the humidity hovers around 50% year round, so I seldom have to worry about it.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Maine Sail... nice guitars you have and had in the past... I wish I could have them all on my boat one day but I can't so the trusty Cordoba does the job and I have with me here in Montreal as I sulk in the winter snow storms... which quite a bit fell down since last night.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

One other interesting thing about the carbon fiber guitar: I cannot remember the last time I had to tune it. Not surprisingly, the darn thing is stable.

For sure, I like the tone of a big bodied Martin, but for a small guitar, the Blackbird has surprisingly good tone. Another local sailor turned me on to them.


----------



## bshock (Dec 11, 2012)

I play a black Little Martin, due to the size and how space on a boat is at a premium. I just leave it on the boat all season. Also, it's the High Density Plastic version, so my thinking is that it wouldn't be negatively affected by the often high humidity we experience.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm very self indulgent when it comes to taking an axe sailing. I figure I want the best sound I can get all the time. I don't own any small guitars. The smallest I own is a Martin OM-28. That's a great guitar. My current fav is my giant Gibson JS-200 jumbo flat top. I have never taken it sailing. But I would. It's really not much bigger than my Guild D-50 or my Martin 00-20 so I think I could handle the size. It would frt on the quarter berth. It's very satisfying to play and it was good enough for Elvis so it's fine with me. As for the type of music I play, I'm not sure there is a name for it. I play a sort of combination Andre Segovia/Merle Haggard style.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

I hate bringing nice guitars on the boat, so I made one out of Formica. I've shown it here before, but I love it more and more all the time.

I'm actually in the process of building a new one that's a little smaller, because the size is the only thing I don't like about this one.

More info here: Boat Guitar | Sailing Fortuitous


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Very nice looking guitar. Guess it doesn't need a pick guard. What would you compare the sound to?


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

chip said:


> I hate bringing nice guitars on the boat, so I made one out of Formica. I've shown it here before, but I love it more and more all the time.
> 
> I'm actually in the process of building a new one that's a little smaller, because the size is the only thing I don't like about this one.
> 
> More info here: Boat Guitar | Sailing Fortuitous


I love the pattern on that, very vintage! I don't play but enjoy listening, so I have been thinking I might want to pick something up to keep on board for those that do play.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

bobperry said:


> Very nice looking guitar. Guess it doesn't need a pick guard. What would you compare the sound to?


It sounds like a decent cheap guitar. It's nothing special. But I wind up playing it more than anything because I don't care about keeping it properly cased and humidified and all that. It's just a fun beater guitar.

In my previous post I linked to the page about that guitar on my boat log, and there's an audio sample there.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

I have an Epiphone Jumbo I keep in a hard case in the vee berth when I have it on the boat.....it spends a few months at a time on the boat and I haven't noticed any problems with it. I'm just learning, but pick away at some tunes from John Prine, Todd Snider, Neil Young, etc.....easy stuff for a beginner.

I've noticed that my neighbors close all their hatches when I bring out the guitar......


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm a bass/keyboard player primarily, but take a Seagull flat top on most summer trips. Can't do it justice, but there you go...


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok, I hate to pull rank on you guys but age allows it. I play lead.
This is me at 18 years old with my Gibson Super 400. When the other guys were playing Strats, Sg's and Les Pauls I fell in love with this big beauty. And when I wanted feedback I could shake the walls.
Now I have to sit in the back and play bass.


It's OK to laugh. I do.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of us have diverse distractions besides work and water activities... this is me at my old home on the island...










I actually play better at the keys than on the guitar... been on the piano since 6 years old... my dad was an accomplished pianist so naturally everyone in the family had to take the one hour mandatory time on it... glad now he persisted.

Love the guitar as it's so portable and music on the go...


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

56:
I have my Dad's piano in my office. I'm good for some blues licks but they are not very good. When I want piano I put on some Bill Evans. He's my go to guy.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

bobperry said:


> 56:
> I have my Dad's piano in my office. I'm good for some blues licks but they are not very good. When I want piano I put on some Bill Evans. He's my go to guy.


Got you beat by a year... 57 but tell the young girls I'm 45... ha ha ha... my wife better not see this post!


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

56:
I' m 67 years old. You do not have me beat.
I tell the girls I'm 62.
At this stage my wife could care a less what I post.
It's when they start posting back.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

bobperry said:


> 56:
> I' m 67 years old. You do not have me beat.
> I tell the girls I'm 62.
> At this stage my wife could care a less what I post.
> It's when they start posting back.


LOL... Ok... I don't feel so old now... :laugher


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

This Old Sailboat said:


> For an acoustic guitar, I play mostly fingerstyle on a Taylor 812ce. But I'm thinking of getting a Taylor Baby to take on the boat since space is such a premium and I don't want to fret over the guitar getting mistreated or stolen (pun intended).


Sorry, I neglected to respond to this part.

I think the Baby Tayor is a cool guitar, but it still has a solid wood top, so it's subject to the same heat and humidity issues of any solid-topped guitar. A lot of people get away with it, but I wouldn't personally want to leave any of my nice guitars on my boat for any kind of extended period.

The Little Martins (like the LXM, LX-1, etc.) are about the same size, and come in both solid top and HPL (High Pressure Laminate...Formica is a name brand of HPL). The ones with HPL tops wouldn't be my choice for recording or for anything too serious, but they're incredibly stable and pretty impervious to the elements.

And while no aficionado would mistake them for a world-class guitar, they sound surprisingly reasonable to me. As a guitar maker, I _want_ them to sound like a shoebox with rubber bands strung across them to somehow vindicate the hundreds and hundreds of hours I've put in to making really good sounding wooden guitars, but the truth is that most non-guitar players would never know the difference.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Like I said, I'm self indulgent when it comes to guitars. If it doesn't sound great to me I'm not going to play it. I play for me and I seldom have an audience unless you count my dogs.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Same here... I play for myself and if a audience gathers fine I enjoy that... I take my guitar on Fridays to work and play in the lunch room and the office personnel enjoy the time and break on TGI day...

I took my guitar to a park up here in Montreal and had my gig bag on the floor since I had no other place to put it and passerby's were trying to throw money into my bag and I'm like WTF... funny as hell... this ever happen to anyone here?

Chip... my Cordoba C7 was in my boat 24/7 for nine months, no humidified case just the gig bag it came in and it stayed in tune with little tuning to get it back to 440... it's made with solid woods and glad it's not a French polished guitar, no cracks, chips, delamination... same as the day I bought it and that was 9 years ago.


----------



## This Old Sailboat (May 21, 2013)

Chip,
I hear ya and agree. If I were going to leave one on the boat for more than a couple of nights at a time, I'd either want something indestructible like a Formica special or a pawn shop throwaway. But since I have to trailer for now, I can accept something in the middle.

I'll have to find a Little Martin to sit down with. I wasn't aware of them. I like the signature Martin sound for what it is but I'm more partial to Taylors. Actually, at the last Taylor Road Show I attended, I fell in love with a baritone guitar. Too many guitars, too little bank.

I did get the privilege of touring the Nazareth factory, though. Boy, you could really get a sense of history there. And it's a woodworker's dream. I've also toured the Taylor factory and the Gibson factory in Memphis. I'll never forget just after starting the Gibson tour, we passed by a station where a guy with a pallet stacked with unfinished hollow body electrics was SAWING THEM IN HALF through waists! They were the small percentage of rejects that they couldn't repair or recycle and had to destroy. I almost cried.

Follow my blog at stingysailor.wordpress.com


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

Cool. Neither the Little Martins nor the Baby Tayors sound anything like their big brothers to me...there are just too many compromises. But they're a good size for small boats.

The one I'm building now will be Formica back and sides, but with an Alaskan Yellow Cedar top, which should be pretty durable, sound better than my 000 sized Formica one, and take up less space on my boat.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

chip said:


> Cool. Neither the Little Martins nor the Baby Tayors sound anything like their big brothers to me...there are just too many compromises. But they're a good size for small boats.
> 
> The one I'm building now will be Formica back and sides, but with an Alaskan Yellow Cedar top, which should be pretty durable, sound better than my 000 sized Formica one, and take up less space on my boat.


Chip,

You can build me a Formica 000 any time you want!!! Beautiful guitar, but I have weak knees for the 000 size....!!!!

Yes the LXM Martin is basically Formica. I like that it is not so bright and tinny like other "small" guitars...


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Chip:
I have a single cutaway, flat top made by PNW luthier, Marc Connoly. He used Port Orford Cedar for the top. He used it because it's a famous boat building wood and he thought I'd like it. It sounds awful, thin and brittle.

Wish I had your skill.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. Glad you like it.


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

I play drums man. Would never think about bringing the wifes Taylor on board but she might bring her Ovation on.


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

bobperry said:


> 56:
> I have my Dad's piano in my office. I'm good for some blues licks but they are not very good. When I want piano I put on some Bill Evans. He's my go to guy.


I love me some Bob Estrin.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

This Old Sailboat said:


> The existing threads here about guitars onboard are getting old and not specific to this question. Sailing and playing guitar go well together. When at anchor, I mean. But hey, if you can play and tack at the same time, let's hear about it.
> 
> For an acoustic guitar, I play mostly fingerstyle on a Taylor 812ce. But I'm thinking of getting a Taylor Baby to take on the boat since space is such a premium and I don't want to fret over the guitar getting mistreated or stolen (pun intended).
> 
> ...


Sweet guitar. I play a taylor 814 ce. Love it and it has held up very well aboard (we live aboard and cruise fulltime). The only negative I have seen is some corrosion on the tuners. It is small and I have not tried to remove it yet.


----------



## This Old Sailboat (May 21, 2013)

Crusingdad,
I liked it a lot when I bought it to play plugged in on stage and it has only exceeded my expectations over the years to where I can't imagine playing a different acoustic now. It really does deliver everything Taylor advertises it as. They call it the secret weapon of their different models. The only thing I changed was replacing the stock traditional piezo pickup with an L.R. Baggs I-Bridge. This was years before the Expression System was available. Much more natural sound plugged in.

The size is very comfortable for an average size guy like me, the sound is awesome and has only gotten better as it has opened up over the years, it stays in tune like crazy, and it's very easy on the eyes, of course. 

Follow my blog at stingysailor.wordpress.com


----------



## This Old Sailboat (May 21, 2013)

Abrahamx,
So, is there a cajon onboard? One's been on my project list for a while now.

Follow my blog at stingysailor.wordpress.com


----------



## El Rubio (Mar 31, 2013)

I play the ultimate - Air Guitar. I can play every note of every song, even the one's I've never heard before. I can switch between bass, acoustic, electric, drums, keyboard, horns, etc in a split second, and toss in some off key lyrics if nobody is around. Plus, I can bring everywhere without any hassle.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

El Rubio said:


> I play the ultimate - Air Guitar. I can play every note of every song, even the one's I've never heard before. I can switch between bass, acoustic, electric, drums, keyboard, horns, etc in a split second, and toss in some off key lyrics if nobody is around. Plus, I can bring everywhere without any hassle.


:worthless:


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Air guitar?
What about the humidity?


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

bobperry said:


> Air guitar?
> What about the humidity?


He's good though on stage...


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

If I'm anchored in a nice spot and the guy anchored next to me comes out into the cockpit wearing pants like that I'm going to move.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

This Old Sailboat said:


> Crusingdad,
> I liked it a lot when I bought it to play plugged in on stage and it has only exceeded my expectations over the years to where I can't imagine playing a different acoustic now. It really does deliver everything Taylor advertises it as. They call it the secret weapon of their different models. The only thing I changed was replacing the stock traditional piezo pickup with an L.R. Baggs I-Bridge. This was years before the Expression System was available. Much more natural sound plugged in.
> 
> The size is very comfortable for an average size guy like me, the sound is awesome and has only gotten better as it has opened up over the years, it stays in tune like crazy, and it's very easy on the eyes, of course.
> ...


They are great guitars. Changing the neck out doesn't require a second mortgage either which makes them great boat guitars too. The key being that they are engineered guitars to precision which was not possible many years ago... To quote taylor.

That being said, my next guitar will probably be a martin. I actually liked picking the martin better than the taylor but the taylor at that price range sounded better all the way through. However, i nearly bought a 914ce. That girl sings. The tuners are incredible and precision. Much better than the 814. Very incremental. That guitar is the best production guitar I have played... Except (EXCEPT) for Bob Perrys old j-200. The issue with the 914 is i knew if I whipped that thing out, everyone would be expecting me to play like Paige. Instead, after my rendition of Stairway to Heaven, they would think Meatloaf ate Paige and I would be shunned from the boating community and forever ridiculed!!! Hehehe!!!


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Dad:
My JS-200 is not old unfortunately. I got it as a gift right after Spike died, 2.5 years ago. It's a relatively new axe. My pal thought it might cheer me up. It didn't but I still enjoy playing it. And it looks so cool! It took me a while to warm up to the bulk, after the OM -28, but the bottom end is amazing. It was on my "guitars to own before I die" list. My buddy knew that. It's a very long list and I am running out of time. I keep the OM-28 here beside me in the office and the JS-200 down in the living room. I like to pick along to David Allan Coe or Schubert.

The JS-200 didn't play worth a damn when I got it. I had played others and I thought WTF is wrong with this one. But it was a gift so I couldn't complain. I took it into Tommy's Guitars in Everett and had them go over it. It plays like a dream now. Silky action, great intonation and a sound that is addictive.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

Cruisingdad said:


> The tuners are incredible and precision. Much better than the 814. Very incremental.


They're just Gotoh 510s. 18:1 gear ratio. You can put them on anything you want for like $70.

STEWMAC.COM : Gotoh Midsize 510 Tuners with Metal Knobs

I'm not a huge fan, because the teeth on the gears are tiny and are more easily stripped, although I've never actually seen it happen with Gotohs (I have with 18:1 Grovers). Musicians are generally used to making small adjustments, so I don't feel like the difference between 14:1 or even 12:1 is a big deal, but if you like them it's an easy change.

Taylor makes good stuff. The kits that they have for luthiers to do neck jobs are ridiculously convenient. The closest thing to interchangeable parts in the acoustic guitar world.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Bob, thought you had a vintage j-2 jumbo. My bad. I played a pro guitar friends many years ago. It was his baby. But no way you are putting that cello on a boat!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

At least not a boat i can afford!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

chip said:


> They're just Gotoh 510s. 18:1 gear ratio. You can put them on anything you want for like $70.
> 
> STEWMAC.COM : Gotoh Midsize 510 Tuners with Metal Knobs
> 
> ...


Arent they also gold tuners? I cannot remember so this is straight memory. They certainly are not the same metal as the 814. I do remember looking a bit lime an idiot trying to tune it at first.

I may pm you about changing out the tuners. I was really impressed with them. I wont do it. It will go to the L. But i would be interested in it. However, the inlays on the neck of that 914 are beautiful. Just a gorgeous guitar.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

chip said:


> Cool. Neither the Little Martins nor the Baby Tayors sound anything like their big brothers to me...there are just too many compromises. But they're a good size for small boats.
> 
> The one I'm building now will be Formica back and sides, but with an Alaskan Yellow Cedar top, which should be pretty durable, sound better than my 000 sized Formica one, and take up less space on my boat.


There are some incredibly gifted folks on this forum and you are one.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Dad: I sold my boat so guitar size is not now and has never been an issue with me. I'm a sound guy.

As for tuners:
My GuildD-50 I bought in 1965 had Grovers and today they are as smooth as silk. I'm not a techno guy. I just play. But I think those old Grovers are as good as they get.
I don't know what I have on the JS-200. I think I'll go check.

We should quit all this BS and get togeher and play sometime. If I get drunk I might sing for you. Fair warning.

Truth is, when there are two or more other guitar players I play bass. That is my true comfort zone. But you can't sit in the cokpit on a quiet night playing bass. Maybe Jacco could but I can't.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

bobperry said:


> Truth is, when there are two or more other guitar players I play bass. That is my true comfort zone. But you can't sit in the cokpit on a quiet night playing bass. Maybe Jacco could but I can't.


Sailnet _jamboree_...


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

Cruisingdad said:


> Arent they also gold tuners? I cannot remember so this is straight memory. They certainly are not the same metal as the 814. I do remember looking a bit lime an idiot trying to tune it at first.
> 
> I may pm you about changing out the tuners. I was really impressed with them. I wont do it. It will go to the L. But i would be interested in it. However, the inlays on the neck of that 914 are beautiful. Just a gorgeous guitar.


Yeah, I was also going from memory. I checked it out, and it looks like they're an even more upscale version of the Gotoh 510 with a 21:1 ratio and a higher pricetag than what I linked to previously. They come in several colors, including gold.

The current 814 has "Taylor" tuners, which are probably rebranded Pings or something.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

Cruisingdad said:


> There are some incredibly gifted folks on this forum and you are one.


Thanks man. I'm just a hobbyist and there are a lot of people making way better stuff than mine (check out mimf.com some time if you want to see some awesome homemade instruments) but it keeps me sane[ish] when my boat is hidden in a snow bank.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

chip said:


> Thanks man. I'm just a hobbyist and there are a lot of people making way better stuff than mine (check out mimf.com some time if you want to see some awesome homemade instruments) but it keeps me sane[ish] when my boat is hidden in a snow bank.


Chip... looks like you are an amateur luthier... do you devote yourself to any luthier forums so we can see some of your other work? Have you ever posted your work on the DelCamp classical guitar forums? I admire the craftsmanship you guys put into making pieces of wood into fine instruments... I like to work with wood but more cabinets, some small furniture items, and wood crafts.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

guitarguy56 said:


> Chip... looks like you are an amateur luthier... do you devote yourself to any luthier forums so we can see some of your other work? Have you ever posted your work on the DelCamp classical guitar forums? I admire the craftsmanship you guys put into making pieces of wood into fine instruments... I like to work with wood but more cabinets, some small furniture items, and wood crafts.


No, not really. I used to be on mimf.com a lot, but I never showed much stuff there. I also don't do classical guitars at all. Classical builders are a slightly different brand of crazy from steel string and electric builders.

The closest I ever got a classical was my solid body nylon string with a fake "sound hole" that goes all the way through. I affectionately call it the Less Paul.










There are more pics of the build process here:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/108745088086064148348/albums/5334753991194485585


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

Since I live aboard I have most of my guitars on board. My Guild G-37 is built like a brick you know what and it has been very stable. It does have a laminated arched back. I also used to live right on the beach in California and it does have a slight bit of pitting in the tuners that started a long time ago. 

I play lead in a few bands and do some semi regular electric jamming as well so I have a Shecter Strat and an Epiphone Sorento on board as well. No worries with the Schecter: solid body, bolt on neck. The Sorento is a hollow body with a set neck and is a bit more delicate.

Just picked up a brand new Guild F412 last fall and she spends most of her time at my girlfriends house as I am low on room for more guitars and don't want to take any chances with what is by far my most expensive guitar.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

chip said:


> No, not really. I used to be on mimf.com a lot, but I never showed much stuff there. I also don't do classical guitars at all. Classical builders are a slightly different brand of crazy from steel string and electric builders.
> 
> The closest I ever got a classical was my solid body nylon string with a fake "sound hole" that goes all the way through. I affectionately call it the Less Paul.
> 
> ...


Nice... so how does this solid body sound like? Is there a pickup somewhere? 
Interesting design... so you've been building for some time I imagine.

Agree the classical's are another breed altogether and they sure are a passionate bunch those luthiers on that forum.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, the saddle is an LR Baggs LBC pickup. It's passive, so I use a short run to an outboard Baggs Para Acoustic DI to pre-amp it a bit.

It sounds surprisingly like a "real" nylon string with a piezo pickup. Which is to say nothing like an actual acoustic classical guitar played in a room, but close enough to be recognizable as a nylon string in a denser rock mix, which is all I ever wanted it for.


----------



## Nostrodamus (Mar 21, 2013)

Collins.. best acoustic guitar in the world. It would sound even better if I could play it!


----------



## kzed (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a Taylor Baby Mahogany that I bring on the boat. I bought a hardshell case for it, and have a hygrometer tucked inside the case. It doesn't take up much room and sounds very good for a little guitar. Even though I'm not a big person it took a little getting used to the smaller size (my other guitar is a grand concert).


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

kzed said:


> I have a Taylor Baby Mahogany that I bring on the boat. I bought a hardshell case for it, and have a hygrometer tucked inside the case. It doesn't take up much room and sounds very good for a little guitar. Even though I'm not a big person it took a little getting used to the smaller size (my other guitar is a grand concert).


Nice... our unwritten rule is a photo of the guitar... would like to see your grand concert guitar (classical or folk)?


----------



## kzed (Nov 8, 2008)

Attached is a pic of my Goodall Grand Concert, steel string, Rosewood with Engelmann Spruce top, most beautiful thing I have ever owned (sailboat came in a close second).

I don't have a pic of my Taylor handy, so that will have to wait until I'm back home. 
Cheers


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

kzed said:


> Attached is a pic of my Goodall Grand Concert, steel string, Rosewood with Engelmann Spruce top, most beautiful thing I have ever owned (sailboat came in a close second).
> 
> I don't have a pic of my Taylor handy, so that will have to wait until I'm back home.
> Cheers


Very nice guitar... I bet it plays as nice as it looks... I'm not into steel guitars because of my style of playing but there are some beauties out there and I have to give these luthiers credit for some fine craftsmanship.


----------



## kzed (Nov 8, 2008)

It has great sound, warm and rich with a certain brightness thrown in. I learned to play on a steel string back in high school so I'm partial to them. I both finger-pick and strum.
cheers


----------



## kzed (Nov 8, 2008)

kzed said:


> I don't have a pic of my Taylor handy, so that will have to wait until I'm back home.
> Cheers












My Taylor Baby Mahogany. I don't leave it on the boat, I take it home with me. Since it has a solid top I keep a hygrometer in the case. Sound was important to me when I picked it out. It's not loud ... I play for myself and my spouse. I chose the Mahogany as I felt it had a little more depth, a richer tone. It doesn't have the sound of my Goodall Grand Concert, but it sounds better than some of the full sized guitars I've played over the years.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

This is slightly off subject, but since there are a lot of guitar players here, what is the best way for a 56 year old guy, with limited music experience, to learn how to play some simple songs on an acoustic guitar?

Thanks.


----------



## kzed (Nov 8, 2008)

Group9 said:


> This is slightly off subject, but since there are a lot of guitar players here, what is the best way for a 56 year old guy, with limited music experience, to learn how to play some simple songs on an acoustic guitar?
> 
> Thanks.


It would help if you had a couple of songs in mind that you want to play on your boat. Do you want to strum some chords and sing along, or were you thinking of something else?

Simplest thing is to learn the basic chords (G, D, A, C, D7, Am, etc). A good guitar chord book would help with this.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

kzed said:


> It would help if you had a couple of songs in mind that you want to play on your boat. Do you want to strum some chords and sing along, or were you thinking of something else?
> 
> Simplest thing is to learn the basic chords (G, D, A, C, D7, Am, etc). A good guitar chord book would help with this.


Yes, just strumming. Nothing too complicated. I'm not trying to be Jimi Hendrix, but, just be able to sing and play a couple of simple tunes.


----------



## avm1955 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll be playing a plastic ukulele on my new[old] Bucc 18. It's a wet ride., but the uke is an old Maccaferri Islander, and they sound great [for plastic}


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Find a teacher and get some lessons to get you started. There are lots of "tricks" that are hard to discover on your own. Then with some rudiments and a small chord vocabulary under your belt you can download words and music to any song you like.

I'm an hour north of Seattle and I'd give you some lessons if you were in the area. I taught my neighbor's grandaughter to play last summer.

I applaud your effort to learn.


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Bob,s offer is not only generous; but GOLD! A session or two with a learned player and you'll learn more in an hour than twenty years of books. It's all about *HOW* to do it. A few tips on the way to place fingers annd how to move between chords makes using a chord book a lot easier.
Then try to find a willing accomplice to play with. Ya learn a lot more when ya can swap tunes and techniques. 

Best of luck w/it


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Not sure I'm "learned" but I sure am "seasoned".
I'd bet there are a ton of guitar instructional vids available today on the internet. I'll bet there are lots of apps available for teaching guitar.

I think det's advice on an "accomplice" is excellant advice. That's pretty much how I learned, sitting with my jr. high buddy working things out between us.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

My son just learned guitar about two years ago and is seriously good at it already. He had classical trombone training since the 5th grade... so music comes easy to him and he was principal chair in his orchestra...

Here he is playing some Jack Johnson music... the woman in the upper right of the photo inside this Starbucks is my wife...










Pick the music/chords and practice... Bob's offer is well just as fantastic as any you'll ever get... he seems to be an accomplished player as well.

Tabs are also great as well as lyrics with the chords above them... there are a basic number of chords to learn and barring any bar chord fingerings you'll learn those later... most of modern music today can be played with about 6-8 basic chords.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Not accomplished, just old. I've played since I was 14 years old. I wanted to be Elvis. I have some buddies coming for dinner tonight. Both can outplay me. But I can play louder!

I hope to get together with some other buddies in NC next week and do some David Allan Coe tunes.

Guitarguy:
Your son has a nice looking hand position on that bar chord. Good to see him not using a pick.


----------



## John Casey (Mar 3, 2014)

Group9 said:


> This is slightly off subject, but since there are a lot of guitar players here, what is the best way for a 56 year old guy, with limited music experience, to learn how to play some simple songs on an acoustic guitar?
> 
> Thanks.


Watch YouTube and have a 10 year old teach you how to play something.

Your pride will do the rest


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

bobperry said:


> Find a teacher and get some lessons to get you started. There are lots of "tricks" that are hard to discover on your own. Then with some rudiments and a small chord vocabulary under your belt you can download words and music to any song you like.
> 
> I'm an hour north of Seattle and I'd give you some lessons if you were in the area. I taught my neighbor's grandaughter to play last summer.
> 
> I applaud your effort to learn.


Thanks, it sounds like a teacher is the way to go. I'm going to try and find one down here.


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

I play a Seagull S6 - cedar top and a nice sound too - traded for it about 15 yrs ago and it sat in the case in the closet forever because i couldnt play a thing. About 2 yrs ago, I started learning to play a "cheater" version of the eagles song hotel california that a friend showed me. Was mostly chords around frets 0 - 1- 2. I dont play that song much now, but use every single one of the chords I had to learn for that song to play my own creations. Thats what I like to play. Goof around with my ideas. 

Funny that the guitar I got back then has the most nautical name of all guitars sold. And i didnt even sail back then. Have some fun and practice on one simple song you like to listen to. Its all about the practice. 
Good Luck, Bruce


----------



## Nostrodamus (Mar 21, 2013)

We live aboard our boat cruising around the Med.
I look forward to every winter as there are other like minded people living aboard and we practise together a couple of times a week.
Good fun and playing with others where you have to go on even if you **** up means you learn so much quicker.

Anyone got any suggestions for easy songs to play on a guitar in a group?


----------



## This Old Sailboat (May 21, 2013)

I heartily agree with the recommendation to find a local teacher but I would add that it's most important that you find the right teacher for you.

Lots of people can play, many of them teach. But like any other subject, only a few can teach well and fewer of them can teach YOU well. You have a particular learning style. You want to play a particular style of music. You have a unique personality. Find a teacher that fits those and you will waste less time and money getting where you want to be. Find one who gets you. Find one with a progressive method of teaching that can work with you over the long term.

Approach it in phases. Learn a style or certain level of play, then just play for a while. Master it. Then go back to lessons for a while and learn a different style or level of play and repeat.

Don't take shortcuts, learn the theory. Commit time to practice. They will serve you well as you progress. You don't need to learn to read sheet music, but it can be valuable. At least learn tabular notation. If you can imagine ever playing with others, learn the Nashville numbering system and you can sit it with almost anybody.

Have fun with it. Don't let it become drudgery. It's called PLAYING guitar. The best guitar player in a group is the one who's having the most fun! 

Follow my blog at stingysailor.wordpress.com


----------

